# Movicol - is it safe?



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

Im now 15 weeks, I have been taking Lactulose for the dreaded constipation, seems to do the trick most of the time but absolutely made me want to throw up (the sweetness & consistency of it - Yuk!).
I asked at GP if it comes in any other form & he prescibed Movicol instead but I have seen some internet info which says it should be avoided in pregnancy.  Now not sure what to do?
What do you think?  Many thanks.
Heather


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Most laxatives are to be used with caution in pregnancy, but are safe in small amounts.  Make sure you eat a high fibre diet, and drink loads of water to try and help things along!!


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Emily


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

starrysky, I didn't get checking the movicol yesterday, as I was in theatre all day, but I'm back on again on Monday, and will definitely check that up for you.  If you are still struggling today though, it might be worth going into a pharmacy and asking there if they feel that it's ok.

Hope you are feeling a bit better,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Emily 

I have a few days left of my lovely lactulose!!

I am eating lots of fibre and drinking lots of water but these things don't seem to help without the lactulose as well .

Thanks again for your help

Heather


----------

